# Switch From 105 to SRAM



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a Cannodale Six carbon with 105, FSA crank and Tektro brake calipers. It's the compact gearing. I really like the ergonomics of the hoods on the SRAMs. What would I need to change over? Obviously the shifters and rear derailleur.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

that shud be it...


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

And a pocket full of cash will be needed.


----------



## sscooterguy (Jun 20, 2008)

Really depends on what your budget is, and what kind of price you can get. I personally can get 09 rival from my LBS for $750 for the whole group. Don't know how much the brake/shifter and rear derailleur are separate, so check on the price, and see if its worth it to just upgrade those two. However, I guess you could find good deals on Ebay too. 

Just make sure you know that 2009 and 2008 models are very different in both material and technology. 2009 as carbon brake paddles (not that big a deal), but is also zero loss technology (which was formally only on Red). Both the zero loss and older technology are good and from experience, both are very smooth, but you need to know the difference when pricing parts.

Btw, the rival brake calipers are a huge upgrade from most low end brakes. I don't know if your trektro's are the generic low end ones, but SRAM calipers are the strongest I've ever tried (compared to trektro low end stock on my giant, campy veloce, shimano 105 and ultegra) . Huge difference.


----------



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sram*

I have sram force (09) and I am some what happy with it but I dont like the trim on the front derailer, you hit it and it over shoots then falls back to almost the starting point just seems funny that it works like that. Last group I had was 1992 campy ergo power and it has ton of trim. I just ordered CR1 Scott Team for my son and it has 105 on it and it also has more then one click of trim in it. Fill me in on the zero loss?? what does that do. Thanks


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

That's just how the SRAM trim goes....it's for the large ring, not the small one. When I shift up, it takes me all the way to the big ring, then I can use the trim....it's one click back, then I can shift back all the way up again. I do miss the trim on my Tiagra...that's all I miss.


----------

